# Red Fox



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Iv been spending the last couple weeks looking for a red fox to pelt. Iv focused on areas I saw foxes this summer, but havent had any luck yet. Can someones got a good spot, or could point me in the right direction? Please PM me. I have also seen em out near the lake, Im wondering if anyone can give nme advise on hunting them in a place like Farmington or BRBR(Bear river). 
Thanks


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a dandy this moning on the way into BRBR, he ran right down the road in front of me for about 150 yards before heading across the mud flats. I don't think you are allowed to hunt them on the BRBR or WMA's, I'd check before trying it to be safe.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

There are special regulations that do allow hunting foxes on WMA's and such, but they make it impractical-
You must use non toxic shot (read: shotgun w/ steel shot), and can only enter the the waterfowl refuges during waterfowl season. So, not much option there. There are a few other WMA's around the state that function primarily to allow fishing access- i'd look for one of those. look for creek bottoms bordering agricultural land, usually with lots of cottonwoods. That's where I seem to see more foxes than anywhere else. Try checking out the Weber river between Mtn. Green and Morgan (Southern extremity) or Coalville (Northern extremity). There's a lot of good habitat up there, and you have a good chance of meeting a landowner along the river who'll allow you to hunt. Remember that you will be in fairly close proximity to houses and dwellings, so stick to using a .22lr. A lot of those farmers get nervous about guns when they have livestock on their property. Also, there are quite a few cottontails, coyotes, and mink- so perhaps insinuate that you'd be doing him a favor by doing some damage control.
One way I've found that helps grease the wheels in obtaining access is to give the farmer/rancher your phone # and offer to help sling hay or mend fences later in the year. They seldom have all the help they need, so let out your inner farm boy and get to work! He/she might even invite you out to 'thin out' some of the pesky deer in the back 40 next season. If he does; make sure you have a shotgun stoked with slugs to keep it legal.
Foxes are to be found where rabbits are found. Just remember that they follow the feed. If you see hawks and roadkill, you'll see foxes.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

blackbear said:


> I have also seen em out near the lake, Im wondering if anyone can give nme advise on hunting them in a place like Farmington or BRBR(Bear river).
> Thanks


Advise: Don't. As mentioned previously, it's not legal to use anything but firearms and loads that you can lawfully take waterfowl with and no firearms at all except during waterfowl season. They used to, and may still do, allow some limited trapping out at FBWMA and such, but you would need to call and speak to Rich Hansen (for FB) or others at the refuge office to get the skinny on that.

More Advise: Don't take a a fox or coyote with a .22lr, unless it's within about 20 yards and caught in a leg hold trap.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

[/quote]
More Advise: Don't take a a fox or coyote with a .22lr, unless it's within about 20 yards and caught in a leg hold trap.[/quote]

Absolute B.S.
Shoot straight. That's it.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

More Advise: Don't take a a fox or coyote with a .22lr, unless it's within about 20 yards and caught in a leg hold trap.[/quote]

Absolute B.S.
Shoot straight. That's it.[/quote]

:roll: :lol: You are quite the cut-up, SSM. You're killing me! Too bad you won't be doing the same to many predators using a tin can killer.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Got my first fox last week while out rabbit hunting. And yes, he was probably killed by a 22. 



a 22" tire on a semi. 
Found him on the side of the road, wont be able to salvage the skull, but the hide and tail look good. 
Its not quite the same as hunting one myself, but im glad I was able to salvage something..


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Red fox and a 22LR? Inside of 50 yards, shooting velocitors or stingers, absolutley! Been there, done that! Coyotes and 22LR, no way. Don't do it, that's .243 business right there. Foxes aren't that big. Knowing where to hit them is more important that what you hit them with. 

I prefer a shotgun for foxes, 1 1/4 or 1 3/8 oz. of #2 lead (where appropriate) does a number on foxes, full choke of course! If you want to hunt foxes on a WMA, your window of opportunity is now closed. During the waterfowl seasons, when things are slow, use a mouse squeaker from your duck blind. Not always, but I'm surprised at how many times a red fox will show itself while looking for the squeaker. That thick phragmites can house an awefull lot of the darn things. Be sure that if you're hunting red foxes on a WMA, you must be licensed to hunt waterfowl, and must be using a shotgun with non-toxic shot. I like T's. I have killed 3 at Ogden Bay, 1 at Farmington, and 1 at salt creek; all incidentally while hunting ducks in the last 10 years. (not counting striped skunks, and raccoons. :twisted: ) 
If every duck hunter would carry a predator call to try on the off days when the birds aren't flying, we could make a dent in the populations. I think the local ducks would be much more productive with a few less egg and duckling eaters around. 

Red fox, striped skunk, and raccoons are NOT protected in Utah. Kill'em all, let the devil sort'em out.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Foxes aren't that big. Knowing where to hit them is more important that what you hit them with.


True. But they are incredibly tough little canines, I think you'd agree. Your margin of error greatly deminshes, especially in a scenario where you might be guessing at distance to target a little more than you'd like, if you using something with a little more "umph" and a bullet that expands and fragments a little better.



woollybugger said:


> I prefer a shotgun for foxes


This is what I'm talking about. Possible to kill foxes with a .22lr? Sure. Are there better options? Absolutely!


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Y'all seem to disregard the broke hunter/trapper whom seldom/never misses.
Look out.


----------

